# Hunting > The Magazine >  Photo using scope

## cb14

Took this photo during the winter on public land.  Anyone else use an iphone / scope for photos?

----------


## DavidGunn

Did you get a photo of the animal on the deck?

----------


## cb14

Nar, would have been an easy shot but let him go.  Was looking for a big stag.

----------


## 7mmsaum



----------


## Husky1600

That is a cool photo!

----------


## RUMPY

Couple taken on the phone looking through the binos





The bull on the left in the first photo could possibly be the same one I shot about a month ago in the same area.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Epic pics! 

For anyone considering taking pics through a scope,  remember that the scope is attached to a firearm, and always remember the 7 rules... But especially 1, 2, 4 and 5 in this context. 

Rule 1: Treat every firearm as loaded
Rule 2: Always point firearms in a safe direction
Rule 3: Load a firearm only when ready to fire
Rule 4: Identify your target beyond all doubt
Rule 5: Check your firing zone
Rule 6: Store firearms and ammunition safely
Rule 7: Avoid both alcohol and drugs when handling firearms.

Don't let the side down and do anything that can be used to portray hunters and shooters in a negative light.

----------


## RUMPY

> Epic pics! 
> 
> For anyone considering taking pics through a scope,  remember that the scope is attached to a firearm, and always remember the 7 rules... But especially 1, 2, 4 and 5 in this context. 
> 
> Rule 1: Treat every firearm as loaded
> Rule 2: Always point firearms in a safe direction
> Rule 3: Load a firearm only when ready to fire
> Rule 4: Identify your target beyond all doubt
> Rule 5: Check your firing zone
> ...


Good point.

My pics of the tahr on the skyline are through binoculars so no rifle pointing over into the unknown.

----------


## cb14

> Epic pics! 
> 
> For anyone considering taking pics through a scope,  remember that the scope is attached to a firearm, and always remember the 7 rules... But especially 1, 2, 4 and 5 in this context. 
> 
> Rule 1: Treat every firearm as loaded
> Rule 2: Always point firearms in a safe direction
> Rule 3: Load a firearm only when ready to fire
> Rule 4: Identify your target beyond all doubt
> Rule 5: Check your firing zone
> ...


Fair point Bol.  A good reminder.

----------


## Micky Duck

taken quite a few over the years through binos...pain in arse getting cell phone lined up right,and image correct before it goes back to sleep...but its fun when it works.

----------


## Pav

+1 on the binos... do this quite often when I don't take the real camera with me. Agree with  @Micky Duckcan be a right pain to get it all lined up, guess that's why they invented the phone scope...

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> Good point.
> 
> My pics of the tahr on the skyline are through binoculars so no rifle pointing over into the unknown.


I did see that! Good pics too.

----------


## Nick.m

650 odd yards this photo was taken from.
Rusa country

----------


## MSL

Phone through spotter, freehand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

> 



There's Thar on the moon??? :Zomg:

----------


## top of the south

As said a bit of a buggar to line up

----------


## top of the south

Another one

----------


## Mooseman

Cool pics alright, good stuff Rod.

----------


## craigc

Ive tried! Its bloody hard though. Ive managed a few half arsed ones through my binoculars. I gave in, in the end and purchased an adapter for my spotting scope.

----------


## Sideshow

I’ve done it. Will post the shot in a min.
It’s hard with the new three lenses iPhone as usual one of the lenses’s is out side of the bino lenses so the phone then wants to do it’s own thing :Wtfsmilie:  as if the bloody thing knows what I want!!! :Pissed Off:

----------


## Sideshow

These two uk kingfishers having a scrap

----------


## tonyd

I quite often use the scope or binos to get a photo.

----------


## Sideshow

> I quite often use the scope or binos to get a photo.
> Attachment 184962
> Attachment 184963


Did you managed to scratch his itch? :XD:

----------


## tonyd

Haha it looked like he was enjoying hisself so we just let him be. Might have to look for him again soon tho!

----------


## Tim Dicko

its pretty fun trying to get a good site picture.

----------


## dale

10inch chamois buck

----------


## dale



----------


## Herindoors

Thats impressive! Its as if hes posing!

----------


## Herindoors

Meanwhile the fish lives to see another day

----------


## Herindoors

Laughing at you

----------


## Pav

A couple taken through the binos last weekend.

----------


## RUMPY

Nice @Pav, good to see you found some.

----------


## video hunter

Some / most of us have tried this and had limited results ?.....Obviously there is information out on the web.....scope camera attachments digiscoping etc.  Any optical engineers out there care to comment how and if you can achieve better optical performance.....the crosshair and the distant object all in focus at the same time the picture is taken?

----------


## cb14

Found this photo today.  Its from a south westland trip a few years ago using my binos

----------


## Titanium

> Epic pics! 
> 
> For anyone considering taking pics through a scope,  remember that the scope is attached to a firearm, and always remember the 7 rules... But especially 1, 2, 4 and 5 in this context. 
> 
> Rule 1: Treat every firearm as loaded
> Rule 2: Always point firearms in a safe direction
> Rule 3: Load a firearm only when ready to fire
> Rule 4: Identify your target beyond all doubt
> Rule 5: Check your firing zone
> ...


How on earth can taking a photo thru a scope portray hunters in a negative light.

----------


## Grantn



----------


## camenzie

That looks pretty close Grant?

I was about to push one of these spikers over when their bigger mate showed up and he ended up on the receiving end instead.

----------


## top of the south

Managed these two shots any idea on size

----------


## MSL

> Managed these two shots any idea on sizeAttachment 211871Attachment 211870


11.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dantheman

Not a photo but a video:

https://youtu.be/4AuDGh3x77M

Mob of goats at approx 400m. Didn't take the shot, not confident the ol .223 can do it and also didn't like the thought of retrieval...

----------


## dantheman

Not a scope, iron sights anyone?

----------


## gilly

> How on earth can taking a photo thru a scope portray hunters in a negative light.


Actually I’m scratching my head over that post too. Maybe there is something we have both missed. 

Aside from that awesome pics fellas.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Photos through a scope where there is a ridge line and you can't see what is beyond,  people,  cars,  houses...  Anything that you wouldn't be prepared to pull the trigger on, taking into account the rules I mentioned. The photos have been excellent and none could be used as an example of hunters being idiots. I stand by my post, and urge everyone again to put safety first all the time. Remember also the forum is public and everyone - Gun Free NZ included - can access these pics too.

----------


## caberslash

> Photos through a scope where there is a ridge line and you can't see what is beyond,  people,  cars,  houses...  Anything that you wouldn't be prepared to pull the trigger on, taking into account the rules I mentioned. The photos have been excellent and none could be used as an example of hunters being idiots. I stand by my post, and urge everyone again to put safety first all the time. Remember also the forum is public and everyone - Gun Free NZ included - can access these pics too.


Yeah, an Israeli sniper took a pic of a kid's head through a riflescope and stuck it on Instagram. Didn't go down too well...  :ORLY: 
https://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...-in-crosshairs

Don't see hunting photo's being a problem though.

----------


## deye223

It's only short ..... 730y .

https://youtu.be/CEp0OZTAYHc

----------


## Dundee

The stirling 14p with 4x32 scope on a flemish giant rabbit.

----------

